# Partial week exchanges using RCI Points



## Thunder240 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hi all, first off I apologize if this question has already been asked and answered. I've tried searching past posts and didn't see anything.

Anyhow, I'm considering purchasing Worldmark points resale. However, my wife and I do a good deal of travel over long weekends (we have flexible work schedules  and up with a fair number of Mondays off). I'm aware that Worldmark allows its members to reserve units by night, and I'm also aware that the RCI Points system allows partial week exchanges. My question is: how are partial week exchanges implemented for Worldmark members?  I've seen the points grid for weekly exchanges. Is there a corresponding points grid for nightly exchanges? If so, can someone post a link? Or does the Worldmark-RCI partnership not allow this? How about partial weeks through II?

Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 3, 2015)

Current Resale Worldmark points do not have access to RCI points.  The cutoff date to be grandfathered in with resale was years ago.  So unless you buy directly, you can't.  That being said not only are the points used higher but for popular locations you need to plan your weekend at the 10 month in advance mark.  There are also housekeeping fees paid directly to the resort upon check in or check out for stays less than a week through RCI for 95% of the resorts and they range from $40-$80 per stay.  This is in addition to the RCI exchange fee which would be around $100 for a 2-3 night stay paid to RCI at the time the reservation is made.  I don't own Worldmark so I don't know if you would have any HK tokens due at the time reservations are made.

All in all nightly stays using points sound good but because of the extra fees and  advance planning I only use about 1 a year.


----------



## presley (Jun 3, 2015)

If you buy resale, you won't be able to have RCI points. Only those who purchase from the developer can have an RCI points accounts. However, you'll be able to join RCI weeks and that does have some shorter stays. I do not have a point chart for that, but someone on wmowners.com probably does.

II has short stays when you are a gold member. There is never much inventory in there and I wouldn't recommend paying more for gold membership if that is the only benefit you are looking for.


----------



## rhonda (Jun 3, 2015)

Agreeing with both posts above -- RCI Points exchanges is currently a component of TravelShare, available only from the Developer.  (Of course, there may be a bridge from 'resale-land' to 'developer' offered at the sales table, if you wish to 'upgrade.')

As much as I dislike facing the issue of "takeaway" (showing me something I don't or can't have) ... I've made myself content without TravelShare by this thought:  My potential use of short stays through RCI points would likely be to 'drive to' locations.  I have plenty of drive-to destinations already available to me as a Worldmark owner living in the western US.   Moreover, they are often available to me for through WM's Monday Madness, Inventory Specials, Bonus Time and similar discounted cash rental programs.  Yippie!

Add to these arguments the many costs involved to secure a weekend reservation through RCI Points (see tschwa2's post above) and I'm further convinced: I don't need RCI Points, thank you.


----------



## Thunder240 (Jun 3, 2015)

Ok, understood. With some rare exceptions involving federal holidays, we'd never plan a long weekend 10+ months out. Our work isn't that predictable. So it sounds like any weekend stays would be at Worldmark clubs

Also, from what I can tell, with the fees it isn't economical even if I could get a Points account. Oh well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uscav8r (Jun 4, 2015)

Thunder240 said:


> Ok, understood. With some rare exceptions  involving federal holidays, we'd never plan a long weekend 10+ months  out. Our work isn't that predictable. So it sounds like any weekend  stays would be at Worldmark clubs
> 
> Also, from what I can tell, with the fees it isn't economical even if I could get a Points account. Oh well!
> 
> ...


Thunder240... Where are you located? If along the West Coast (and especially Oregon/Washington), you should be able to take advantage of Bonus Time and the waitlist for late-notice weekends. You may need to be flexible and shadow the website to see what pops up, but it can be done.

Best site for a static (read-only) intro to WM usage: wmtsinfo.com.

This is where I got my education before diving into a WM resale purchase. Then I augmented this knowledge with Q&A from other owners on here and WMOwners.com.


----------

